# Extremely submissive goldy. trained well otherwise



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think you need to work with more positive methods to help build her confidence. I dont know what methods you used to train her but it sounds as if she is scared of you. So I would find a trainer that uses totally positive methods

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-vs-behaviorist-vs-dog-psychologist-etc.html

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/how%20to%20choose%20a%20trainer.pdf

Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers®


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe she isn't cut out to be a gun dog but one that millions of people want - "Basically she is a well mannered dog"


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Certainly, I am no expert, BUT I really don't think this girl is cut out to be a gun dog.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Inherent fearfullness can be a pretty stubborn trait for dogs but I think you can definitely work with her and desensitize her to loud noises. Maybe not to the point that you'll be able to hunt with her but still. What have you tried so far? 

I would encourage you to also get involved in some type of dogs sport like agility or tracking since that will build her confidence too. 

Does she like other dogs? If she enjoys hanging out with other dogs they could help her overcome some of that.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I would teach her to speak*

I had an obedience teacher that felt dogs should have a voice. Barking for dogs can be a great for stress relief and a good activator for doing training. I didn't buy in at first BUT learning to speak transformed my obedience dogs attitude and that carried into our everyday life. I taught her to really communicate with me using her voice. It really does help stress. PM me if you have specific questions. If you can get your hands on Terri Arnold's, obedience instructor, first book it is described there. Good luck


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

To me working on her submissiveness and urinating is the most important thing. Something is causing that from your training, which I think need professional training help.


----------



## fastline (Jan 21, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Inherent fearfullness can be a pretty stubborn trait for dogs but I think you can definitely work with her and desensitize her to loud noises. Maybe not to the point that you'll be able to hunt with her but still. What have you tried so far?
> 
> I would encourage you to also get involved in some type of dogs sport like agility or tracking since that will build her confidence too.
> 
> Does she like other dogs? If she enjoys hanging out with other dogs they could help her overcome some of that.



Thanks. Yes, she does seem to socialize with other dogs ok but is on only dog so not as easy for her. I have seen this work for other dogs. Might be worth trying for sure. 

Is there some literature on positive training? Not that I am all negative but I would certainly like to learn if there is something that is specifically causing our problems. I had a problem with her today on the treadmill. She has only been doing it for a week but she really wanted off of it for some reason and was resisting me and I had to use the leash to get her back on it. I feel that was maybe a bad idea but I did not want her last thought from that thing being her getting off when she wanted. I wanted to stop it for her and reward her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Most treadmills are made for people and dogs gait is larger than people and it is uncomfortable for them. That might be why she doesnt like it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

fastline said:


> Thanks. Yes, she does seem to socialize with other dogs ok but is on only dog so not as easy for her. I have seen this work for other dogs. Might be worth trying for sure.
> 
> Is there some literature on positive training? Not that I am all negative but I would certainly like to learn if there is something that is specifically causing our problems. I had a problem with her today on the treadmill. She has only been doing it for a week but she really wanted off of it for some reason and was resisting me and I had to use the leash to get her back on it. I feel that was maybe a bad idea but I did not want her last thought from that thing being her getting off when she wanted. I wanted to stop it for her and reward her.


There is a lot of literature. A classic is At the Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell. Same author also writes a book particularly on fear (Cautious Canine) which admittedly I have not read. The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller is another one. 

At the shelter I work at we use a lot of clicker training for our fearful dogs, especially if they are afraid of noises. 

We have some people who are far more experienced then me in dog behaviour on this forum. Hopefully one of them will be around soon to give you some specific pointers too. 

For now I'd say go for an extra long walk outside rather than using the treadmill and lots of positive activities and doggy dates with friends. Next time she's playing with other dogs see if you can introduce some very minor noises that would otherwise make her uncomfortable. If the other dogs don't panic she may not either. Start slow and always on a good note.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

-Definitely look into the help of a good trainer/behavior professional.
- You need to work on teaching her that nosies are not just okay, but great. Maybe not to the level where you can hunt, but her extreme sensitivity has her stressed a lot of the time and definitely impacts her quality of life.
- Start with a noise so quiet it's not scary. One finger tapping on a floor. (or less!). THEN feed a treat (after is key!). Repeat. Repeat a lot. Until she's tail wagging and happy with the tap. And then you can start to make the tap louder. And then start with other noises. If she's ever scared, you're 3-5+ levels too loud. Your goal is for her to never ever be scared in the training process.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Please don't force her to run on the treadmill. You really don't know what her issue was with it today, but she probably had a valid reason. By forcing her to run, you are increasing her fearfulness and fear of you. You need to work on gaining her trust and building her confidence. I agree....WALK YOUR GIRL. If it is too cold (I don't walk when it is under 10 f), do positive training or let her chill.


----------

